# Crocodile Hunter's life remembered



## News Bot (Nov 15, 2010)

THE Crocodile Hunter's life will be remembered today four years after his death.

*Published On:* 15-Nov-10 06:49 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## aussiereptilekid (Nov 15, 2010)

Rest in peace steve your still missed


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 15, 2010)

R.I.P Steve Irwin


----------



## MasterZ (Dec 5, 2010)

*Remember Steve*

We should all take a leaf out of Steve Irwin's book, and do our best to stop animal cruelty..... I personally would love nothing more then to stop the Crocodilian Farming:x:cry:.... R.I.P Steve Irwin


----------



## Australis (Dec 5, 2010)

MasterZ said:


> We should all take a leaf out of Steve Irwin's book, and do our best to stop animal cruelty..... I personally would love nothing more then to stop the Crocodilian Farming:x:cry:.... R.I.P Steve Irwin



There isn't anything wrong with crocodile farming.. farming is more "environmentally friendly" than hunting them.. and they make nice wallets and burgers!


----------



## MasterZ (Dec 5, 2010)

Australis said:


> There isn't anything wrong with crocodile farming.. farming is more "environmentally friendly" than hunting them.. and they make nice wallets and burgers!



everything is wrong with farming.... they treat the animals cruely.... they are breed to die... ect... would you like it if a cannibal came up to you and took you and your family away for farming so they could eat you and use your skin for clothes?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 5, 2010)

Spoken like a true vegan :lol:

Hard to believe it's been 4 yrs!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 5, 2010)

MasterZ said:


> everything is wrong with farming.... they treat the animals cruely.... they are breed to die... ect... would you like it if a cannibal came up to you and took you and your family away for farming so they could eat you and use your skin for clothes?[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL cannibals would have an almighty time unchaining you from the treetops. Obviously your on this forum to unleash your scorn on those that would keep reptiles in little boxes.


----------



## Bez84 (Dec 5, 2010)

I see no problem with croc farming, most croc farms release a percentage of there stock each year into the wild which i think is a good thing for the wild populations.


----------



## BJC-787 (Dec 5, 2010)

MasterZ said:


> everything is wrong with farming.... they treat the animals cruely.... they are breed to die... ect... would you like it if a cannibal came up to you and took you and your family away for farming so they could eat you and use your skin for clothes?


 
if this is the case should we stop farming cattle, sheep, pigs and chickens

at least if they are farming them there are less being hunted.


----------



## Australis (Dec 10, 2010)

MasterZ said:


> . would you like it if a cannibal came up to you and took you and your family away for farming so they could eat you and use your skin for clothes?


 
yes


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 10, 2010)

oh too be young again......


----------



## Sterlo (Dec 10, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Spoken like a true vegan :lol:
> 
> Hard to believe it's been 4 yrs!


 I know! it only seems not so long ago he was wrestling crocs locating snakes and just being ruthless, R.I.P


----------



## andysnakes (Dec 10, 2010)

MasterZ said:


> everything is wrong with farming.... they treat the animals cruely.... they are breed to die... ect... would you like it if a cannibal came up to you and took you and your family away for farming so they could eat you and use your skin for clothes?


so its wrong for me to breed rodents to feed to my snakes, ok then ill try them on tofu burgers
wake up master z


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 10, 2010)

R.I.P Steve Irwin no matter what day of the year you will be remembered,
for your love with wildlife and your corage, anticipation. and everything!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Crocodile is just like eating any other animal. Animals an animal, I don't understand how its crueler to eat one more then the other. Why can't we eat cat and dog here? You can eat cow and chicken, all made of meat. People who think its cruel, are you vegetarians or just hypocritical? Don't like a certain animal being eaten, shut up or become a vegan/vegetarian and whinge. I'm a vegetarian by the way.

PS better to eat crocs then cows, much better for the environment and there are too many crocs out there, they should allow culling.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm sorta okay with croc farming... But croc skin wallets/shoes are creepy imo


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

You have anything made of leather? Leather couch? wallet? Shoes? Whats the difference?


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 10, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> You have anything made of leather? Leather couch? wallet? Shoes? Whats the difference?


 Dunno, its just something about it :?


----------



## RiBeag (Dec 10, 2010)

Damn you all, now I'm hungry. Did you hear WA made it legal for butchers to carve up horses for human consumption? Horse burgers


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Awesome, it should be legal to eat horse here to. Stupid animal lovers.


----------



## stephen (Dec 10, 2010)

R.I.P,steveo hopefully when lm up there with u,we can woo hoo the world below mate.


----------



## cris (Dec 11, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> PS better to eat crocs then cows, much better for the environment and there are too many crocs out there, they should allow culling.


 
When you consider how many animals crocs kill, eating them is the only true humane option, especially with wild animals that have to endure the horrors of nature


----------



## snakelover33 (Dec 11, 2010)

Steve irwin was my wildlife hero he was the one that got me interested in well wildlife thanx Steve an rest in peace


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 11, 2010)

should get a tattoo of steve on your ribs,,,,,,,,,maybe a tat of him holding a perentie. thT would be awesome



donks


----------



## bucket (Dec 11, 2010)

R.I.P Steve.It was a bad couple of weeks that year Australia lost two heros Steve Irwin & Peter Brock two of my heros.It's good to see Bindy Irwin & little Bob doing well. I seen an old movie of Steve's father catching some wild goannas up northern part of australia about 2 months ago very interesting.


----------

